# How long does Morphine or narcotics stay in your system?



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody has had experience taking narcotics like Morphine and if they know how long they stay in your body or if they can have any long term effects even if your not taking them anymore? If so what are some ways to treat these effects?I was given Morphine about 6-7 weeks ago for a endoscopy instead of the regular demerol. They gave me two strong does of it one when I first went into the procedure and the second about half way through because they said I was waking up. And since then I have had a whole new array of symptoms that I have never had before like nausea, bloating, hard to concentrate, dizziness, headaches, brain fog, sore back, feel really weak at times, pretty much flu like symptoms. Before I mainly just had ad. cramps and diarrhea everyday, I still get these every so often maybe once a week. But these new symptoms are 3 times worse I rather have my old ones any day, I cant eat anything with out feeling like Im going to vomit. And the other day I started burping up a ot of stomach acid and it burnt the hell out of my throat, what does this mean?I used to have 3 bowels movements a day now I'm lucky if I have one. Im pretty sure its the morphine because it started right afterwards and my mother says that her mom and herself have low tolerances to narcotics, and that I might as well. Just wondering if anybody knows what I should do I cant really take it anymore its so miserable, I feel like I have the flu 24/7. Maybe I was overdosed and these are signs of poisoning?Also I asked the nurse of the GI I was seeing and she said that it sounds like I have an ear infection or an infection of some kind and that I should get checked out, and that narcotics don't stay in your system this long. So the point of the topic is do narcotics even if you get poisoned stay in your system for 6-7 weeks? thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The half-life of morphine that is injected is like 1.5 to 4 hours.So every 4 hours the blood concentration drops by 50% so it doesn't take weeks to clear the system. That is one of the reasons why addicts have to take so much all the time, it doesn't last that long. After 24 hours even at the slowest clear rate you only have like 1% of the initial dose left in your body.Not sure why the symptoms would have started around that time, but the drugs are out of your system.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kathleen is right.It also sounds like you might have GERD."GI I was seeing and she said that it sounds like I have an ear infection or an infection of some kind and that I should get checked out,"I agree with thisAlso IBS can cause a lot of the symptoms your having.


----------



## Kamikazee (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response thats great so that eliminates one possibility totally. What is GERD? Also when it comes to infections I notice right around the time these new symptoms started coming on, a little sore that was shaped like a pill the size of my finger nail on my right hip. It started out as a scab and now its a scar. I asked my mom about it and she said she thought it looked like a bug bite, but I thought it was a bed sore. Before all these symptoms started coming on about 2 weeks before actually, I noticed it and I noticed my back getting sore. Could it possibly be a bug bite? I looked it up and the symptoms didn't look the same and do bug bites last this long? Thanks really appreciate the help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some bugs carry bacteria that can cause infections that last a lot longer than the bug bite.Let the doc take a look at that and see if there is anything with your symptoms that might need to be tested for.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gerd is an upper gi disorder, Gastroesophageal Reflux Diseasehttp://health.yahoo.com/gerd-overview/gast...e--hw99179.html


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Well drug tests can detect water lodging based drugs for only 72 hours (heroin ,cocaine,meth,) ,while oil/fat lodging drugs like marijuana stores in fat cells for up to 7 to 10 days There shouldnt be any effects from the morphine after 6 to 8 hours at most, usually the docs give Valium after a colonoscopy not morphine to avoid causing constipation from the opiate/morphine family of drugs


----------

